# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Treasure Bounty

## Seanchaidh

_The grand prize of this days tournament is a the beautiful Neptune's Trident.
Found on the shores of Lesbos, it is made out of solid sapphire, and engraved with silver. There is no other prize like it - absolutely priceless._
Read the Arena advertisement.
  Mireille stood outside the large, imposing building of the Arena her mind spinning. "Yay!" She squealed excitedly, "More treasure!" Mireille is an obssessive treasure hunter and is always on the look out for more to add to her gargantuan collection.
  She ran into the building and demanded to enter the tournament. The clerk took one look at her and tried unsuccessfully to supress a grin. "You want to play with the big boys lil lady?" He asked in a husky voice. Mireille flushed.
She suddenly became self conscious of her image, dressed like a little jester.
She glanced up at him, "Please may I enter?" She pleaded. The thought of the prize seemed to slowly disappear in her mind.
  The clerk seeing her about to break down suddenly became flustered at the idea of having a sobbing girl lying in the entryway. Silently he gave her a form for her to sign. She done so and was about to walk up to the portcullis when she heard a voice behind her, the clerk's. She turned and stared at his greasy skin, and close cropped black hair and he repeated what he had said, "Be careful, some fighters never make it back out of there alive." With that he went back to dealing with another client.
  Panicking at his words the rattle of the portcullis being drawn up made Mireille spin around. The loud cheers of the crowd, filled her ears. The blinding light of the sun, stung her eyes. "And now our next contestant!" Boomed a loud voice. Slowly she entered the sandy arena and came face to face with her opponent.

 :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:   ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Seanchaidh

_Please system administrator or moderator can you delete this topic?_

----------


## Grod

rofl

----------


## Seanchaidh

_I have no idea what "rofl" means._

----------

